# Buying Guitars - from outside Canada



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A recent business report said, " Parity with US dollar is possible". 

I am the type of guy who plays first, then buys. I've bought photo stuff on eBay, but nothing musical. But it the Cdn $ does get close to the US,... It gets me thinking about it.

For example. You are looking for a basic Strat style axe. You try out a G&L Legacy Premium Tribute. You like it better than the MIM Fender strats. But here in Canada it is $650.00 Cdn. But you can get it online for $462 Cdn at current exchange rate. You pay an estra $90 for shipping and brokerage (no duty because of Nafta) and you end up paying $150 less for the guitar. If the exchange rate was 90 or 95%, the price would be lower.

So,... do you take the risk?????


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I need to play the guitar first. Too many duds out there.


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

Depends on the brand. If you ask the right questions and buy from a reputable seller, it usually turns out well. Also, if you stick to US brands that tend to be consistent, it's usually fine...PRS, G&L, Collings, Bourgeois, Huss and Dalton, lots of good amp builders...


----------



## BHarris (Feb 11, 2006)

I;ve gotten 2 of my 3 basses from the states,, 
at far less than I would have had to pay in Canada..

if you do your research.. you should be okay...


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

IVe bought two guitars from the states. A dimebag washburn and a prs custom 24. I was disapointed with the washburn cause in the pic it had a floyd rose and when I recieved it there was no floyd to be found. My prs is immaculate. I absolutely love. At the long and mcquade where I live the prs was 3995+tax. I asked for a deal and the guy said he would take 50$ off. HAHAHAHA THANKS ALOT PAL. So I started looking around on the net. Came accross a couple stores/sites that had them remarkably cheaper. I ended up buying it from a store called east coast music mall. By the time I brought it accross the border, paid duty etc my total came to 3100 cdn. What a deal. It was totally worth it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I buy a lot of guitars in the states, but it helps to have a condo and an office to have stuff send to. I have also gotten several off eBay and have never been ripped off. But again, I had a pretty good idea what to expect by playing the same model here etc etc. Some were just plain "great deals" so I picked them up, played them, cleaned them up and sold them if I decided they were not for me.


----------

